# Die Kinder sind am Spielen



## petoe

Hello
Is that a correct way to say 'the children are playing'
would you rather say die Kinder sind dabei zu spielen

This is the entire phrase:

He explained how he was walking around and saw the children playing

If anyone could put that in German, i would be very grateful
Thanks!


----------



## Frank78

Playing is a gerund here not a continuous form so it´s simply (There´s no form of "be" preceding "playing"):

"Er erklärte, wie er umher ging und die Kinder spielen *sah*."

or:

"Er erklärte, dass während er umher ging, er die Kinder spielen sah"

In German there´s no seperate tense to describe one action interrupted by another.  

"Als ich im Wohnzimmer saß, klingelte es an der Tür."
"I was sitting in the living room as the doorbell rang."


----------



## berndf

People say "die Kinder sind am Spielen". But this is considered very colloquial, some consider it dialectal (particularly frequent in dialects around the lower Rhine valley; therefore it is called "rheinische Verlaufsform"). 

Unless your German is really good enough to judge the level of colloquiality appropriate in a given situation, I would advice you to stay clear of this construct.


----------



## Suzanne1603

I agree with Franks first version.


----------



## Hutschi

Hi, Suzanne and Frank, is it really "umher gehen" or is it "umhergehen"?
---
There are other forms for "am Spielen" possible, too:

Er sah Kinder beim Spielen.
Er sah spielende Kinder.

---

Interesting is the duplication of the subject in: 
"Er erklärte, dass*,* während er umherging, er die Kinder spielen sah." (I inserted a missing comma because of the sentence structure.)

The sentence is created by moving the second dependend clause:

"Er erklärte, dass er die Kinder spielen sah."

"Er erklärte, dass er die Kinder spielen sah,_ *während er umher ging*_." 

"Er erklärte, dass*,* *während er umherging,* er die Kinder spielen sah."

This movement is correct, but seldom, and I would not recommend it, if you are not sure that you need it. 
You can move it to almost all positions. The meaning is the same, but you emphasize different things.

"Er erklärte, dass er die Kinder*,* *während er umherging,* spielen sah."

The sense changes dramatically if you move it to the first position.

W_ährend er umherging erklärte er, ..._
Here it is related to "erklären".

Theoretically this is also possible for 
"Er erklärte, dass er die Kinder spielen sah,_ *während er umher ging*_." 
 But here the close binding clarifies it, that "während" is related to "spielen" and not to "erklären".


----------



## Frank78

umhergehen


----------



## de boer

berndf said:


> People say "die Kinder sind am Spielen". But this is considered very colloquial, some consider it dialectal (particularly frequent in dialects around the lower Rhine valley; therefore it is called "rheinische Verlaufsform").


The claim that the German progressive would be considered "very colloquial" is a prescriptive exaggeration. This special grammatical construction is not only common in speech but is also widespread in writing, even in major newspapers. Consequentially, it's now considered well-formed also by several normative grammars, e.g. Duden-Grammatik.

You may want to read the following paper: Thiel, Barbara. 2008. "Das deutsche Progressiv: neue  Struktur in altem Kontext." _Zeitschrift für Interkulturellen Fremdsprachenunterricht._ [Online] 13: 2-18 URL: zif.spz.tu-darmstadt.de/jg-13-2/beitrag/Thiel1.htm


So, there is really no reason for not using the progressive.


----------



## Frank78

de boer said:


> The claim that the German progressive would be considered "very colloquial" is a prescriptive exaggeration. This special grammatical construction is not only common in speech but is also widespread in writing, even in major newspapers. Consequentially, it's now considered well-formed also by several normative grammars, e.g. Duden-Grammatik.
> 
> You may want to read the following paper: Thiel, Barbara. 2008. "Das deutsche Progressiv: neue  Struktur in altem Kontext." _Zeitschrift für Interkulturellen Fremdsprachenunterricht._ [Online] 13: 2-18 URL: zif.spz.tu-darmstadt.de/jg-13-2/beitrag/Thiel1.htm
> 
> 
> So, there is really no reason for not using the progressive.



Which newspapers? "Der Kölner Stadtanzeiger"? 
It is not used at all where I live and I´ve never read it in a broadsheet.


----------



## Sidjanga

See also these related threads:
Er ist am Überlegen. 
am Aufräumen dran


----------



## trbl

Frank78 said:


> Which newspapers? "Der Kölner Stadtanzeiger"?
> It is not used at all where I live and I´ve never read it in a broadsheet.



I'm pretty sure I've read in the FAZ, probably the most renowned German newspaper. 

I agree with de boer. The "am" progressive might not belong to the highest register, but I'd definitely consider it Standard German.


----------



## de boer

Thank you so very much, Frank, for your unsolicited, though, enormously thougtful posting!



Frank78 said:


> Which newspapers? "Der Kölner Stadtanzeiger"?
> It is not used at all where I live and I´ve never read it in a broadsheet.



So you suggest, just reading "Apotheken Umschau" is enough to gain significant cross-sectional data of present linguistic usage?!
(I've just wanted to make clear I have the same warped sense of humor as you. )

But more seriously, I gave you a link to a scholarly article published in an academic journal that discusses the grammatical status of this special progressive construct in contemporary German and the author concludes that is in fact Standard German. Further, her conclusions coincide with contemporary reference grammars, thus it's on you either to show that these arguments are flawed or to accept that you were wrong.


To show it's not just a local phenomenon of the Rhine region I've attached some of the myriad examples that can be found in newspapers all over Germany, Austria and Switzerland:


[...]nachweisbar sind neunzig Prozent der Spielbankgäste zeitweise am  Gewinnen.​Die Zeit, Klaus Kanke, 21.5.1976 (!) 
http://zeit.de/1976/22/Er-fuehlt-sich-wie-der-liebe-Gott


Stark im Kommen sind vor allem die asiatischen Milliardäre[...]​Spiegel Online, 11.03.2010
http://spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,682954,00.html


Tatsächlich ist der Markt für nachhaltige Anlageprodukte kräftig am Wachsen.​Die Zeit, Niki Rosinski, 12/2001
http://zeit.de/2001/12/Oekologisch_sozial_-_und_erfolgreich


[...] die Männer waren beim Jagen, zum Krieg, beim Fischen.​ sueddeutsche.de, Fritz Göttler, 30.07.2007
http://sueddeutsche.de/kultur/871/405649/text/


Das läßt sich als weiteres Anzeichen dafür werten, daß Frau Feldbuschs Stern am Sinken ist.​FAZ, Jörg Thomann, 26.04.2004
http://faz.net/s/RubCC21B04EE95145B...51BB8DB322D5681D2D~ATpl~Ecommon~Scontent.html


[...] sind doch die Autoverkäufe im Spielzeugbereich kontinuierlich am Steigen.​ NZZ, 10.12.2009
http://www.nzz.ch/magazin/mobil/autotraeume_fuer_grosse_und_kleine_maenner_1.4146307.html


Doch die gemässigten Republikaner sind derzeit am Verlieren.​ Tages-Anzeiter, Phlipp Löpfe, 16.11.2009
http://www.tagesanzeiger.ch/ausland...cen-hat-Praesidentin-zu-werden/story/25229450


Wer seine E-Mails über AOL verschickt, ist nur noch am Staunen und Lachen, wenn er vor dem Versenden seiner Texte die Rechtschreibkorrektur nutzt.​ Frankfurter Rundschau, Eckhard Stengel, 15.05.2009
http://www.fr-online.de/in_und_ausl...OL-Rechtschreibprogramm-Urchiges-Fuerzen.html


"Ein Lippenstift adelt jede Frau", sagt der VKE-Geschäftsführer, schürzt die Lippen und ist am Schwärmen[...]​Mitteldeutsche Zeitung, Elke Richter, 25.04.08 (A newspaper based in Saxony-Anhalt!)
http://www.mz-web.de/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=ksta/page&atype=ksArtikel&aid=1208456069772


Bei Siemens sind gut 1000 am Gehen​ Der Standard, 17.12.2008
http://derstandard.at/1227288978112?sap=2&_seite=5


----------



## Frank78

Nice work. You surely have the socio-geographic background of all authors. 

On my opinion the "Rheinische Verlaufsform" is always "am + substantiviertes Verb".

Here´s a nice online survey which you might want to look at: http://www.philhist.uni-augsburg.de...nistik/sprachwissenschaft/ada/runde_2/f18a-b/

As you live in Halle I´d be surprised if you say that it is common in spoken language here.



de boer said:


> Die Zeit, Klaus Kanke, 21.5.1976 (!)
> http://zeit.de/1976/22/Er-fuehlt-sich-wie-der-liebe-Gott
> 
> Stark im Kommen sind vor allem die asiatischen Milliardäre[...]​



What a vulgar sentence, Sir.


----------



## berndf

de boer said:


> The claim that the German progressive would be considered "very colloquial" is a prescriptive exaggeration. This special grammatical construction is not only common in speech but is also widespread in writing, even in major newspapers. Consequentially, it's now considered well-formed also by several normative grammars, e.g. Duden-Grammatik.


You will certainly find respectable sources in favour of regarding the "am"-progressive as standard language. But you will find opinions to the contrary as well and many people frown upon the use of this expression in context which require standard language. A non-native speaker is well advised to bear this in mind when considering using the form.


----------



## berndf

See also this thead.


----------



## Lykurg

I agree with berndf.
Many speakers will consider the "Rheinische Verlaufsform" to be an indicator of a lower level of education. Therefore I disadvise a learner from carelessly using it.

As Savra and many others stated, the Duden quite often gives sub-standard versions nowadays. One may deduce that there is a struggle for dominance on language preservation. (And indeed, many discussions in this forum show traces of it.)

In my estimation we should in any case avoid to encourage learners to use German of questionable quality. Of course, discussing these things may be productive for them, too. But this should only be of interest for advanced learners, so I'll switch to German now to discuss the article (which is in German, anyway).


Der Artikel nennt vier Entscheidungskriterien, was als Standardsprache zu gelten habe. Interessanterweise sind diese ausschließlich institutionell geregelt. Zur Erfüllung der Bedingungen 1 und 2 genügen Verwendungen in ein paar überregionalen Tageszeitungen. Strenggenommen würde es möglicherweise genügen, wenn Fußballspieler mit einer ungrammatischen Äußerung zitiert würden, die zum geflügelten Wort wird.  Gleich der zweite Satz des Artikels bringt aber einen wesentlichen Aspekt mit hinein, der in der Aufstellung keine Rolle spielt, nämlich die öffentliche Meinung. Und hier kommt auch der Artikelschreiber zu einem klaren Ergebnis: 





> Trotzdem  wird diese _am_-Konstruktion von der Allgemeinheit noch mit großer Skepsis betrachtet, indem sie auf Nachfragen als sprachliche Normabweichung oder Regionalismus bezeichnet wird.


 Für mich ist damit der Fall erledigt. Eine Konstruktion, die "von der Allgemeinheit" nicht als gleichwertig anerkannt ist, ist absolut untauglich für den Deutschunterricht. Punktum. Fahren wir aber ruhig fort, der Text wird ja erst richtig lustig. Die zitierten sprachnormierenden Instanzen, sprich Duden und einige weitere Grammatiken, haben offensichtlich (noch?) keinen Erfolg mit ihren Versuchen, den Sprachgebrauch aufzuweichen. Abschaffung von Regeln war selten ein Weg zur Hebung des Niveaus. Das scheint auch der Artikelschreiber erkannt zu haben, zieht aber einen  völlig unlogischen Schluß daraus. Die beiden nachfolgend zitierten aufeinander folgenden Sätze widersprechen sich:





> Lernern helfen Sprachformen, die von ihrer Umwelt als unkorrekt beurteilt  werden, bei der Aneignung von sprachlicher Kompetenz nicht weiter und steigern mit Sicherheit nicht das Vertrauen in den Unterricht. Da aber selbst  normierende Institutionen wie die Dudenredaktion die Verlaufsform inzwischen als stilistisch korrekt betrachten, müssen Überlegungen angestellt werden,  wie mit dem Progressiv im Deutschunterricht umgegangen werden soll.


Der einzige mögliche Umgang mit dieser Faktenlage wäre, den Schülern zu erklären, daß sie sich nicht auf den Duden verlassen sollen. Ein Armutszeugnis, leider. 
Auf die zu Anfang getätigte allgemein verbreitete Feststellung der Normabweichung (sprich: Inferiorität) geht der gesamte Artikel nicht mehr ein. Er hält es also für ratsam, Deutschlernenden Sprachformen beizubringen, mit denen sie etwa in einem Bewerbungsgespräch oder einem beliebigen Text höherer Sprachebene negativ auffallen würden. Ich bin am Kotzen.


----------



## Hutschi

I do not think that "Er ist am Spielen" is sub-standard.
Also "am Arbeiten" is not substandard. 

Maybe it is not the highest register. But this is not a criterion for standard.


Ich denke außerdem, man muss einen Unterschied zwischen Standard und Norm machen. Norm ist die Sprache, die ausgewiesenen Normen entspricht, während Standard die Sprache ist, die üblicherweise gesprochen oder geschrieben wird. Ehe etwas genormt wird, gehört es meist bereits längere Zeit zum Standard, mit wenigen Ausnahmen, bei denen eine Norm neue Standards festlegt, wie bei "Marmelade".



Ich denke, dass die Beschränkung auf Normen die Sprache verarmen ließe.


----------



## Hutschi

Bedeutungsunterschiede der Verlaufsformen:

Es gibt Bedeutungsunterschiede, die man beachten muss:

_ Ich bin am Umfallen = ich fühle mich, als falle ich gleich um._

_Ich bin gerade beim Umfallen. _Diese Form ist zwar korrekt, aber hat semantisch wenig Sinn. "Andreas, Komme bitte mal her, ich falle gerade um." Vergleiche: "Andreas, Komme bitte mal her, ich falle gleich um." 

Der Schornstein ist am Umfallen: Er droht, umzufallen.
Der Schornstein fällt gerade um: Er fällt jetzt um.

Warum wird die Verlaufsform selten schriftlich verwendet? Zum Zeitpunkt des Schreibens ist das Ereignis meist bereits abgeschlossen.

Im Falle des Schornsteins ist aber die "Rheinische" Verlaufsform angebrachter, als die "einfache" mit gerade, wenn man meint, der Schornstein drohe umzufallen.

Man kann in vielen Fällen umschreiben, was man meint: Der Schornstein droht umzufallen.

Der Nominalstil (Verwendung von vielen Substantiven) wird in vielen Fällen als schlechter Stil betrachtet. Ich denke nicht, dass man das mit der Einordnung verwechseln darf, ob etwas Standardsprache ist oder nicht.

Im Übrigen ist diese Form nicht auf das Rheingebiet beschränkt.
Ich denke deshalb, der Duden hat recht, wenn er sie anerkennt.


----------



## Lykurg

Hutschi said:


> I do not think that "Er ist am Spielen" is sub-standard.
> Also "am Arbeiten" is not substandard.
> 
> Maybe it is not the highest register. But this is not a criterion for standard.


I didn't say that the "Rheinische Verlaufsform" is sub-standard; that was just a general remark on some poor statements in the Duden, which has seen better times. In any case - that is my point - it is seen as bad style or wrong by many natives, and that should be reason enough for learners (and possively some natives, too) not to use it.



> Ich denke außerdem, man muss einen Unterschied zwischen Standard und Norm machen. Norm ist die Sprache, die ausgewiesenen Normen entspricht, während Standard die Sprache ist, die üblicherweise gesprochen oder geschrieben wird. Ehe etwas genormt wird, gehört es meist bereits längere Zeit zum Standard, mit wenigen Ausnahmen, bei denen eine Norm neue Standards festlegt, wie bei "Marmelade".
> Ich denke, dass die Beschränkung auf Normen die Sprache verarmen ließe.


Richtig - das würde zudem Sprachentwicklung weitestgehend ausschließen. Und eben der Artikelschreiber argumentiert ja auch in der Richtung, das Deutsche habe eine solche Verlaufsform unbedingt nötig, deswegen kommt ihm die rheinische ja auch wie gerufen. Das muß man nur nicht so sehen; einerseits, weil es so manche sprachliche Besonderheiten gibt, die andere Sprachen nicht haben (wir brauchen zum Beispiel auch keinen Ablativ und keinen Optativ, finden aber diverse Zeiten nützlich, die in anderen Sprachen fehlen), andererseits, weil es Ersatzformen gibt (etwa die genannten 'gerade'-Formen), die weniger anrüchig sind.


Hutschi said:


> Bedeutungsunterschiede der Verlaufsformen:
> 
> Es gibt Bedeutungsunterschiede, die man beachten muss:
> 
> _ Ich bin am Umfallen = ich fühle mich, als falle ich gleich um._
> 
> _Ich bin gerade beim Umfallen. _Diese Form ist zwar korrekt, aber hat semantisch wenig Sinn. "Andreas, Komme bitte mal her, ich falle gerade um." Vergleiche: "Andreas, Komme bitte mal her, ich falle gleich um."


Ich sehe absolut nicht, warum "Ich bin am Umfallen" semantisch besser sein sollte als "Ich bin gerade beim Umfallen" - in meinen Augen ist beides unwahrscheinlich, weil das Umfallen strenggenommen den Kippmoment beschreibt und wohl kaum Zeit für diesen Satz läßt. Tatsächlich wäre der Satz aber etwa in der Beschreibung eines Fotos denkbar, und dann würde ich "Ich bin auf diesem Foto gerade dabei,  umzufallen" klar bevorzugen, noch besser wäre allerdings "ich drohe umzufallen" oder "ich falle gerade um" (*warum eigentlich nicht?*) - du führst es im Folgenden ja selbst aus.





> Im Übrigen ist diese Form nicht auf das Rheingebiet beschränkt.
> Ich denke deshalb, der Duden hat recht, wenn er sie anerkennt.


Die Frage ist immer, in welcher Form er es anerkennt. Eine rein statistische Feststellung 'diese Form kommt umgangssprachlich und zunehmend auch in der Schriftsprache vor' ist zweifellos korrekt. Wenn die Art der Aufführung aber eine stilistische Gleichwertigkeit andeutet (und sei es durch Verschweigen seiner Ungleichwertigkeit), die wieder andere veranlaßt, diese Form zu lehren und zu lernen, ist das bedauerlich.


----------



## Hutschi

"Ich bin am Umfallen" beschreibt eben nicht den Kippmoment. Es beschreibt einen Zustand der Erschöpfung.

Ich bin am Verzweifeln.
Ich habe noch nie gehört: Ich verzweifle gerade. 
Der Unterschied ist: "am Verzweifeln" beschreibt einen Zustand. "Ich verzweifle gerade" beschreibt dagegen eine Handlung.

In gewisser Weise ist die Bezeichnung "Verlaufsform" irreführend, oder die "Rheinische Verlaufsform" beschreibt etwas anderes und die Formen klingen nur gleich - Ich bin dann einer Art Homonymie auf den Leim gegangen.

Ich bin am Umfallen. = Kippmoment = Rheinische Verlaufsform. - wird wohl so kaum verwendet.
Ich bin am Umfallen. = Ich bin völlig erschöpft und drohe umzufallen. = Zustand der Erschöpfung = Standardbedeutung dieser Redewendung.

Dann wären Wendungen wie:
_Ich bin am Überlegen, ich bin am Umfallen, das Schiff ist am Sinken.
_keine Rheinische Verlaufsform, denn 1. gehören sie zum Sprachstandard, 2. betrachte ich sie nicht als schlechten Stil und drittens werden sie überregional verwendet.

Wie ist denn die genaue Definition der Rheinischen Verlaufsform? Kann man sie auf alle Verben anwenden? Das gilt dann nicht überregional.
(Die von mir genannten sind ja (relativ) feste Fügungen.)

Was ist grammatisch der Unterschied zwischen "am Arbeiten sein" und "beim Arbeiten sein"?


----------



## Lykurg

Lustigerweise hatte ich diese Möglichkeit von "Ich bin am Umfallen" nicht eingerechnet, weil sie tatsächlich auch in meinen Augen nicht dazugehört, genauso "am Verzweifeln" und "am Überlegen". Diese Wendungen sind Teil der Standardsprache geworden, da stimme ich in diesem Fall zu, daraus würde ich aber keine Regel folgern, die das mit allen Verben erlaubt - und genau das meint die "Rheinische Verlaufsform" als eine eigene neue Erscheinung. Hierbei handelt es sich um einen wohl recht typischen sprachistorischen Verschiebungsprozeß: Während die Form für einige Wörter schon akzeptiert wird (regional, wohl auch individuell und situativ unterschiedlich), werden andere abgelehnt. "Ich bin am Ermitteln"? "Ich bin am Operieren"? "Ich bin am Einkaufen"? 
Frei verwendet erlaubt sie auch erweiterte Gerundien wie "Ich bin ein Buch am Lesen", "Er ist die Flasche Babynahrung am Kaufen", und da dürfte die allgemeine Akzeptanz noch weit entfernt sein.


> Was ist grammatisch der Unterschied zwischen "am Arbeiten sein" und  "beim Arbeiten sein"?


In meinen Augen ist "bei etwas sein" prinzipiell eine grammatisch gleichwertige Ersatzform des "an etwas sein", die allerdings ein höheres Anerkennungspotential hat, da sie eine rein räumliche Koinzidenz suggeriert: "Ich bin beim Essen" könnte meinen: "Ich bin da, wo das Essen ist", auch wenn tatsächlich "Ich esse gerade" (bzw. genauergenommen "ich aß bis eben, habe es nun unterbrochen und gedenke es fortzusetzen") gemeint ist.


----------



## de boer

Noch zum _beim_:



Lykurg said:


> In meinen Augen ist "bei etwas sein" prinzipiell eine grammatisch  gleichwertige Ersatzform des "an etwas sein", die allerdings ein höheres  Anerkennungspotential hat, da sie eine rein räumliche Koinzidenz  suggeriert: "Ich bin beim Essen" könnte meinen: "Ich bin da, wo das  Essen ist", auch wenn tatsächlich "Ich esse gerade" (bzw.  genauergenommen "ich aß bis eben, habe es nun unterbrochen und gedenke  es fortzusetzen") gemeint ist.


Deine syntaktisch-semantische Analyse ist extrem idiosynkratisch -- ich  kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der irgendjemand folgen würde.

Davon abgesehen schlägst selbst Du unter der Hand zwei verschiedene  semantische Interpretationen für den Satz "Ich bin am Essen" vor. Damit  korrelieren auch zwei unterschiedliche syntaktische Strukturen, die hier  in der oberflächlichen Erscheinung zusammenfallen. Das lässt sich  vereinfacht schematisch wie folgt darstellen (es sind auch andere  Interpretationen möglich, entscheidend ist hier bloß, dass es zwei  verschiedene Strukturen sind):



 Ich + bin + bei + (bestimmer  Artikel und Substantiv im Dativ)
 Ich + bin + beim + Infinitiv
Die  erste Form wird mit lexikalischen Substantiven verwendet und gibt  tatsächlich einen Ort an: "Ich bin beim Friseur.", "Ich bin bei der  Pizzeria.", etc.

Die zweite Form wird mit einem (substantiviertem) Infinitiv gebildet:  "Ich bin beim Rauchen, Spielen, Kochen, Aufräumen, etc."
Bei diesem Formen spielt der Ort überhaupt keine Rolle, sondern die  Verbsemantik steht im Vordergrund. Man rauch, spielt, kocht oder räumt  eben im Moment auf. Die semantische Analyse des Satzes "Ich bin am  Rauchen" als 'Ich bin da, wo das Rauchen ist', ist vollkommen absurd.  Hier scheint noch durch, dass die Präposition "bei" nicht nur eine  spatiale, sondern auch eine temporale Bedeutung hat, wie z.B. in: "Bei  Klausuren fängt sie immer zu schwitzen an." Dabei bezieht sich "bei"  nicht auf einen Ort, sondern auf einen Zeitpunkt oder eine Zeitdauer.  Allerdings glaube ich, dass bei der Form "beim+Infinitiv" die Semantik  der Präposition inzwischen weitgehend gebleacht ist. Das drückt sich  auch syntaktisch aus: So finde ich einen Satz wie "Ich bin bei dem  Überlegen." ungrammatisch.

Wenn nun der Infinitiv "essen" zufällig einem lexikalischen Substantiv  "Essen" ('Speise, Mahlzeit') gegenübersteht, macht sie das trotzdem noch  lange nicht identisch, wie folgende Sätze zeigen:


 Das Essen fällt ihm (nach dem  Schlaganfall) schwer. ('Es fällt ihm schwer, zu essen.')
 Das  Essen (in der Mensa) schmeckt (heute) gut. ('Die Mahlzeit schmeckt.')


----------



## Lykurg

_[Anmerkung des Moderators: Reaktion auf gelöschten Beitrag gelöscht.]_

Zum zweiten Beitrag _[Anmerkung des Moderators: gemeint ist #21.]_ _..._ (den Idiosynkrasie-Vorwurf erkenne ich an, auch wenn ich meinerseits bezweifle, daß die Sichtweise keine Anhänger finden würde, wollte man sie entsprechend verfechten):
In der Tat war das auch meine Beobachtung, mir ist bewußt, daß es sich dabei um zwei gänzlich unterschiedliche Strukturen handelt. Die von Dir gelieferten Gegenbeispiele zeigen allerdings, daß in den meisten Fällen nur Möglichkeit 2 gelten kann, die Erklärung also nicht herangezogen werden kann.


----------



## Hutschi

Wenn wir es zusammenfassen: 

1.: Es gibt einige Formen mit "am +subst. Infinitiv", die allgemein als standardsprachlich anerkannt sind, sie stellen zum Teil (feste) Redewendungen dar:

Beispiele:
Ich bin am Umfallen. 
Ich bin am Verhungern.
Ich bin am Verdursten.
Er ist am Einschlafen.

Solche Wendungen sind weitgehend anerkannt, stellen aber zum Teil keine Verlaufsform dar.

2. Man kann theoretisch von fast allen Verben die einfache Rheinische  Verlaufsform bilden. Diese wird zum Teil als umgangssprachlich anerkannt, zum Teil recht weitgehend, zum Teil sind sie kaum möglich:

Er ist am Arbeiten/Spielen/ ... zum Teil anerkannt.
Der Leuchter ist am Leuchten/Strahlen/ ... kaum möglich. 

3.  Die umgangssprachliche Form mit Objekt, zum Beispiel: "Er ist den Ball am Spielen", ist regional begrenzt. Außerhalb dieser Region wird sie als falsch oder zumindest als dialektal betrachtet, eventuell sogar mit mangelnder Bildung in Verbindung gebracht.


----------



## trbl

Hutschi said:


> Wenn wir es zusammenfassen:
> 
> 1.: Es gibt einige Formen mit "am +subst. Infinitiv", die allgemein als standardsprachlich anerkannt sind, sie stellen zum Teil (feste) Redewendungen dar:
> 
> Beispiele:
> Ich bin am Umfallen.
> Ich bin am Verhungern.
> Ich bin am Verdursten.
> Er ist am Einschlafen.
> 
> Solche Wendungen sind weitgehend anerkannt, stellen aber zum Teil keine Verlaufsform dar.



Wieso sollen diese Wendungen keine Beispiele für eine Verlaufsform sein?


----------



## Hutschi

Sie bezeichnen (normalerweise) nicht den Verlauf, sondern den Zustand. Im Prinzip sind es Redewendungen.

Wenn sie den Verlauf bezeichen sollen, werden sie oft durch andere Formen ersetzt. 

Beispiel:
Ich bin am Umfallen: Es bedeutet meist: ich drohe umzufallen, weil ich erschöpft bin. (Zustand)

Ich falle gerade um. Das bedeutet, dass ich gerade am Umfallen bin. In in dieser Beschreibung ist "am Umfallen" eine Verlaufsform.


----------



## trbl

Hutschi said:


> Sie bezeichnen (normalerweise) nicht den Verlauf, sondern den Zustand. Im Prinzip sind es Redewendungen.
> 
> Wenn sie den Verlauf bezeichen sollen, werden sie oft durch andere Formen ersetzt.
> 
> Beispiel:
> Ich bin am Umfallen: Es bedeutet meist: ich drohe umzufallen, weil ich erschöpft bin. (Zustand)
> 
> Ich falle gerade um. Das bedeutet, dass ich gerade am Umfallen bin. In in dieser Beschreibung ist "am Umfallen" eine Verlaufsform.



Nur ist eine Verlaufsform meines Wissens nach nicht auf die Beschreibung von Handlungsabläufen beschränkt. Sie können durchaus auch Zustände beschreiben, wenn diese im Moment, in dem die Aussage gemacht wird, vorliegen und zeitlich begrenzt sind.

Vgl. z.B. englisch "I'm feeling sick" oder "I'm starving" etc.


----------

